# How smokers 'face being hit by early menopause'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the most pertinent quote I picked from it: "Certain components of cigarette smoke may also destroy eggs in the ovaries, bringing forward the menopause", Dr Kline said

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2049991/How-smokers-face-hit-early-menopause.html#ixzz1bCAYuvXP

/links


----------

